# Biggest Round on Splitter (Pictures)



## Agrarian (Aug 9, 2010)

This past weekend I put the biggest chunk from the biggest tree I have on my property on the splitter. I took some pictures and thought that it would be fun to see what others had split. So here's mine, where's yours???


----------



## Nosmo (Aug 9, 2010)

That is a good sized one for sure. I can't pick 'em up that big so I noodle 'em if it weighs more than I care to try and lift.

Nosmo


----------



## olyman (Aug 9, 2010)

no, no pics, but the largest piece ive had on my homemade,was a piece of 50 dia cottonwood. fresh cut. and it stopped it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! only thing thats ever stopped it!!!!! i just cut down from the top--then it split--had the same thing happen to some large crotches i was trying to break the wrong way....seems 37 tons will stop at certain things--------------


----------



## hoogie (Aug 9, 2010)

this here is close to the biggest but not quite, i've had some bigger somewhere around 850lbs. my friend helpin my in the pic is 6'2 so that gives ya some idea how big that is....


----------



## Agrarian (Aug 9, 2010)

Nosmo said:


> I can't pick 'em up that big so I noodle 'em if it weighs more than I care to try and lift.



I didn't pick this one up either though I wish I could. I simply lower the 3PT so the splitter rests on the ground and then try to roll/coax it over the log cradle onto the beam. Then raise the 3PT and have at it though it still is a hellova chore. Speaks to the ruggedness of the Timberwolf components when a chunk like this can be rolled over them without bending.

This is a blow-down from the high winds last year. I figure this piece of red oak is 24" on the narrow dimension and 26 - 27" on the widest, cut at 18". I've got four or five pieces left to split so I'll have to get the tape measure.


----------



## jags (Aug 9, 2010)

This is one of the biggest, although I can't say it IS the biggest (man I love a healthy log lifter):

The splitters wheel base is 5.5 ft for reference and that round is 18+ inches thick.


----------



## Agrarian (Aug 9, 2010)

hoogie said:


> this here is close to the biggest but not quite, i've had some bigger somewhere around 850lbs. my friend helpin my in the pic is 6'2 so that gives ya some idea how big that is....
> QUOTE]
> 
> WOW! Now that is a chunk of wood! I really like that contraption you have for loading the chunks. Is that your custom design? I'd be interested in seeing more pictures of how that works.


----------



## hoogie (Aug 9, 2010)

I will take somemore pics soon, maybe i'll post em on this thread or if i feel like it might hijack this thread i'll start a new one, but yes everything was designed and tested by me and stuff i saw of utube. and also using friends splitters i knew what i wanted and what would work for me. so away i went.


----------



## gandrimp (Aug 9, 2010)

Hoogie start a new thread.Ill get pics and contribute to your thread.


----------



## Iska3 (Aug 9, 2010)

Those are some serious chunks of wood. Never see anything like that around here. Years a go my dad cut them biggins all down when he was a kid. Got'a give all of you a lot of credit. Yall came up with some good ideas on how to handle them


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 9, 2010)

This is the biggest one I have a pic of. About a 30" red oak. Kinda makes my splitter look a bit small. Note the loader tractor in the background, the preferred method of loading anything that heavy.

There's one 40" plus out back that's showing signs I'll be splitting it in the next few years, and a 50" cottonwood as well. I don't think I'll be giving up the big splitter for a SuperSplit any time soon, but I bet they'd make a great pair!


----------



## rx7145 (Aug 10, 2010)

Here is mine:


----------



## mlkdvm (Aug 10, 2010)

Red oak 35" on a Brave 24 ton horizontal vertical splitter


----------



## Agrarian (Aug 10, 2010)

rx7145 said:


> Here is mine



Now that's some stringy wood. On another thread people are saying that willow can be a PITA to split and now I see why.


----------



## Agrarian (Aug 10, 2010)

mlkdvm said:


> Red oak 35" on a Brave 24 ton horizontal vertical splitter



That must have been fun wrestling into position! At what point do you switch to horizontal or do you do it all vertical?


----------



## BuddhaKat (Aug 10, 2010)

I've done a lot of four footers. They're good for the ego but take more time to process than they're worth.


----------



## WidowMaker (Aug 10, 2010)

Agrarian said:


> That must have been fun wrestling into position! At what point do you switch to horizontal or do you do it all vertical?



======


"In the Beginning"


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 10, 2010)

You guys are some strong ones, Mine don't have a log lift. It's easier for me to noodle them down than to wrestle the big rounds under the splitter to do them vertically.


----------



## mlkdvm (Aug 10, 2010)

Agrarian said:


> That must have been fun wrestling into position! At what point do you switch to horizontal or do you do it all vertical?



If I could lift it I used the splitter horizontally. That splitter is a pain for me to use either horizontally or vertically. The working height is very low in horizontal mode and my back can't take it for very long, but vertical is even worse. I now have a horizontal only, with a log lift and a working height that is much more comfortable for me. I used a cant hook with a 30" handle to maneuver it around. The tree that it came from was on a very steep bank in my back yard. I came home from work one day and found it had fallen over. One piece got away from me, rolled about 50 feet, hit a chain link fence and knocked down about 30 feet of it. If the fence hadn't been there I think it might have ended up in my living room. I weighed the biggest piece at 605 lb, but I am not sure if the one in the picture was the one that weighed 605 lb.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't have a picture but I did a few last year that were right at the 1,000 lbs mark (red oak). Used my ASV RC30 skid steer to get them up on the table.


----------



## Agrarian (Aug 11, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> I don't have a picture but I did a few last year that were right at the 1,000 lbs mark (red oak). Used my ASV RC30 skid steer to get them up on the table.



What splitter are you using that will process something that big!!? 

How do you determine a chunk's weight? I'd like to do that with the rest of the big ones I'll be doing.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 11, 2010)

Agrarian said:


> What splitter are you using that will process something that big!!?
> 
> How do you determine a chunk's weight? I'd like to do that with the rest of the big ones I'll be doing.



It was a monster, home-made splitter that I borrowed from someone. The round was still only 16" tall though. That would fit on most any splitter.

I know the weight because I know what my machine will pick up and I know what 1,000 lbs feels like lifting it with the machine.


----------



## Long0 (Aug 12, 2010)

I like the big wood - Nobody else wants it around here


----------



## Agrarian (Aug 12, 2010)

Long0 said:


> I like the big wood - Nobody else wants it around here



There's an idea I hadn't considered. Take the whole unit off the 3PT so it lays completely flat for lowest possible height. I've dropped my 3PT down but that still leaves it at a slight angle so it is higher to rolls those big ones on than this approach. Great idea if you have many large ones to do and no log lift! Reps for that.


----------



## Jaberwky (Aug 12, 2010)

*Really?*



Iska3 said:


> Those are some serious chunks of wood. Never see anything like that around here. Years a go my dad cut them biggins all down when he was a kid. Got'a give all of you a lot of credit. Yall came up with some good ideas on how to handle them



I'm in the NW Minn and I get 4-5 log lengths that size every year from my wood guy. It's all locally cut. I get to use his splitter so it's all good. The very biggest one was an odd shape and he had to lift it on the splitter with the picker on his log truck.


----------



## Long0 (Aug 12, 2010)

Agrarian said:


> There's an idea I hadn't considered. Take the whole unit off the 3PT so it lays completely flat for lowest possible height. I've dropped my 3PT down but that still leaves it at a slight angle so it is higher to rolls those big ones on than this approach. Great idea if you have many large ones to do and no log lift! Reps for that.



I've got one dedicated spot on my property just for splitting so the splitter stays in one spot throughout the splitting season. I built some stands for the 3point end and just set the other end on a round. When the rounds get to big to lift, drop it to the ground, quarter, or what ever size is managable, raise the splitter back up and go from there.


----------



## LAH (Aug 12, 2010)

No picture of my largest but here's a few nice ones..............Creeker


----------



## isaaccarlson (Aug 14, 2010)

Here is one of the big ones....I never get a money shot... This was a piece of poplar that was already split in half.
View attachment 147349






View attachment 147350


----------



## NRwooduser (Aug 17, 2010)

*White oak*


----------



## Kingsley (Aug 17, 2010)

I've split some rounds as big as a kitchen table, but have learned like most everyone here has that it is a major PITA. I now "split" them with the 066 until they are managable. Doing this out in the woods leaves a lot of the mess there too.


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2010)

As big a pain as big rounds can be... I don't know. I still like 'em. No matter how many I split by maul or by splitter, I still get a kick out of how many splits you can get from just one round.

But then, I'm easily amused.


----------



## Cmccul8146 (Aug 17, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> It was a monster, home-made splitter that I borrowed from someone. The round was still only 16" tall though. That would fit on most any splitter.
> 
> I know the weight because I know what my machine will pick up and I know what 1,000 lbs feels like lifting it with the machine.



At 16" long, that red oak would have been about 49" diameter. Here's a link to a log weight calculator that I use to estimate weight of logs I cut to saw on my bandmill. http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/calculators/calc.pl?calculator=log_weight


----------



## tdb (Aug 17, 2010)

*big ones*

Iron and Oak , making big ones in to Little ones, 

I like going vertical on the big ones.

TEDMI


----------



## super3 (Aug 17, 2010)

Long0 said:


> I like the big wood - Nobody else wants it around here





Same here.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 18, 2010)

Cmccul8146 said:


> At 16" long, that red oak would have been about 49" diameter. Here's a link to a log weight calculator that I use to estimate weight of logs I cut to saw on my bandmill. http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/calculators/calc.pl?calculator=log_weight



That's about right. The skid steer couldn't grab it on its side, I had to grab it on the 16" side. Maybe not quite that big but darn close. So maybe 900 lbs.


----------



## Suz (Aug 18, 2010)

*My big wood pix.*

I think this is the biggest chunk we put on our splitter so far. It was a good test of the log lifter. BTW, it was close to 24 inches in length on the bottom.


----------



## wvlogger (Aug 19, 2010)

Suz said:


> I think this is the biggest chunk we put on our splitter so far. It was a good test of the log lifter. BTW, it was close to 24 inches in length on the bottom.



thats a big ckunk


----------



## jambalini (Aug 23, 2010)

*Game on!!*

I have just made my first log splitter and I am really hapy with it. I have seen all you impressive photo's of large logs splitting and now think it's time that I submit a british entry. I will now be on the look out in the next few weeks for the biggest slab I can find! Sorry its just my competitive nature!! Game on!! (Hope I can find one now)
:hmm3grin2orange:

Andy


----------



## Agrarian (Aug 23, 2010)

jambalini said:


> I have just made my first log splitter and I am really hapy with it. I have seen all you impressive photo's of large logs splitting and now think it's time that I submit a british entry. I will now be on the look out in the next few weeks for the biggest slab I can find! Sorry its just my competitive nature!! Game on!! (Hope I can find one now)
> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Andy



Yes, we've heard all about that hard English oak in movies - let's see it in action!


----------



## tdb (Aug 23, 2010)

*ok*

Here's another one in the vertical,not the biggest, have no lift, I'm sure these young st-rapers could have handled it

TEDMI


----------



## skmag357 (Aug 23, 2010)

40" piece of oak at the widest points....also had numerous 36-40" solid red oak pieces as well earlier this summer


----------



## Lancelwh (Aug 25, 2010)

Not the biggest I've split, but it's the largest I have right now. 34" red oak. The little 22 ton Huskee did good. By the way, this is next years wood so dont give me crap.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 26, 2010)

*Not on solitter, but...*

Here's the biggest one I ever put on the Ranger pickup truck:






This was a round from the first branch of a 100 year-old Gingko tree. The trunk of the tree is close to 8' across. I used a winch and ramp to haul it up there and hauled it away. I noodle cut in in half before I split it. Each half yielded about 25 logs apiece.


----------



## Nosmo (Aug 26, 2010)

*Big One*

What a log ! How did you get it into the bed of the truck ?

Nosmo


----------



## iowawoodcutter (Aug 26, 2010)

Wood Doctor said:


> Here's the biggest one I ever put on the Ranger pickup truck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you tailgate is bent to have a smile on it, mine is bent also from loading rounds on it. Does not shut or open near as good since I started burning wood. In fact, it take a big channel lock to open mine now.


----------



## iowawoodcutter (Aug 26, 2010)

Nosmo said:


> What a log ! How did you get it into the bed of the truck ?
> 
> Nosmo



I have seen pictures of his ramp setup with the winch, maybe he will be kind enough to report them. He also has a nifty little log lifter made out of "hatchback" shocks but I doubt it would have lifted that monster.


----------



## HD-tech-NH (Aug 26, 2010)

This thread is right up my alley. I only burn free wood. For some reason it allways ends up being the big gorilla stuff!


----------



## HD-tech-NH (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## LAH (Aug 26, 2010)

mlkdvm said:


> Red oak 35" on a Brave 24 ton horizontal vertical splitter



Is your dog a Black Mouth Cur?


----------



## Nosmo (Aug 27, 2010)

Here is my setup for picking up the bigger ones. Some of the ones like this I load up and cut 'em up when I get them home. And some times I may see one and not have a chainsaw with me.

I'm like you fellows - I'd rather find and cut my own wood.

Nosmo


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 28, 2010)

iowawoodcutter said:


> I have seen pictures of his ramp setup with the winch, maybe he will be kind enough to report them. He also has a nifty little log lifter made out of "hatchback" shocks but I doubt it would have lifted that monster.


That's correct. The loglifter is limited to about 200 lb, This baby weighed in at about 350 lb. I used a winch I fastened to the racks and hauled it up a ramp that I made. Even that was tough. I decided never to haul one in that big again and I noodle cut them in half. Regardless, here's the winch setup that got her on board:





I fixed the tailgate before it got any worse. I used about a 3' piece of angle iron and bolted it the the edge of the tailgate panel:






I also added a shorter, hardwood shim underneath the angle iron. This has worked wonders.


----------



## iskiatomic (Aug 28, 2010)

Wood Doc, that is a sweet setup.


KC


----------



## mdotis (Sep 5, 2010)

*Splitter on biggest round*

I do not have a splitter so I put my mauls and wedges on some of the rounds i am working up today. They were left from the loggers who are working on our farm.


----------



## 1adam12 (Sep 5, 2010)

first post here, and I just want to say I like those pics Now Im going to have to go take a pic of a few of the pieces we got left to split up.


----------



## Dustyw (Sep 5, 2010)

Heres my biggest, have more of these this fall that need split


----------



## watchamakalit (Sep 6, 2010)

Does this count? Emerald Ash borer claimed this one. The round with the fiskars on it was roughly breast height. I don't know the age. Would have took way too long to count the growth rings. I didn't put it on the splitter but rather put the splitter on it.....


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Sep 6, 2010)

watchamakalit said:


> Does this count? Emerald Ash borer claimed this one. The round with the fiskars on it was roughly breast height. I don't know the age. Would have took way too long to count the growth rings. I didn't put it on the splitter but rather put the splitter on it.....



So...did the Fiskars SS handle this round? Or are you still working on it?


----------



## watchamakalit (Sep 6, 2010)

Woodcutteranon said:


> So...did the Fiskars SS handle this round? Or are you still working on it?



The fiskars treated it just like any other round. It had no problems blasting its way through these monsters. I had them all done in about 2 weeks, working on them in the evenings and weekends. I still have some of the tree left to split but haven't been real excited about splitting in the 90 degree weather we been having...


----------



## DSS (Sep 6, 2010)

Dustyw said:


> Heres my biggest, have more of these this fall that need split



Thats a big 'un.......


----------



## originalhooker (Sep 6, 2010)

*one of many big-uns!*

Laurel oak, parts of trunk were close to 7'. Me in blue shirt 6'1" 190 for scale.


----------



## Richard_ (Sep 7, 2010)

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid78.photobucket.com/albums/j95/Richard_A_2006/logging011.flv">


----------



## TJ-Bill (Sep 7, 2010)

Now that's a biga$$ piece of wood..


----------



## motoman3b (Sep 7, 2010)

Twisted boxelder biggest on my new rebuilt splitter, broke the rear cylinder mount tab but luckily the guy I was doing this for had a big enough welder to fix since the guy who originally built it didnt do a very good job welding


----------



## WidowMaker (Sep 7, 2010)

Richard_ said:


> <embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid78.photobucket.com/albums/j95/Richard_A_2006/logging011.flv">




===

Doug Fir???


----------



## motoman3b (Sep 8, 2010)

Did a few more big rounds today






The tall wedge usually splits these sized logs right in half


----------



## motoman3b (Sep 15, 2010)

This is the biggest to date. did 2 this size today

For reference I'm 6'2


----------



## Nosmo (Sep 16, 2010)

*Lift it onto the splitter ?*

OK, I looked back and saw a picture of your lifting device. Those lifting tongs look well built. Do you have and prongs or spikes on the clamping part that grabs the log while it is being lifted. 

Nosmo


----------



## motoman3b (Sep 16, 2010)

There arent any spikes but the angle iron there built out of bites pretty good and I just smack them in a little deeper with a maul to insure they dont slip.


----------



## Nosmo (Sep 16, 2010)

*Tongs*

Thanks for the reply. I think when I get the time I'll make a pair like those. I have been using eyebolts . Drilling a hole and screwing in the eyebolt and later removing it takes up too much time.

Nosmo


----------



## motoman3b (Sep 16, 2010)

Nosmo said:


> Thanks for the reply. I think when I get the time I'll make a pair like those. I have been using eyebolts . Drilling a hole and screwing in the eyebolt and later removing it takes up too much time.
> 
> Nosmo



Yeah the other option is a choker log chain but these are nice and took under a hour to build most of it was deciding on my lengths and pivot point.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't have pictures of the biggest stuff the splitter has split this is some good sized stuff. The tongs make it a lot easier. The first three pictures are maple and the last is ash.





















Billy


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 16, 2010)

Cowboy Billy said:


> Billy



Jeez - tractors sure grow up fast these days, don't they!


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Sep 16, 2010)

Sure does Steve

Must be all the woodchips

Billy


----------



## Nosmo (Sep 16, 2010)

motoman3b said:


> Yeah the other option is a choker log chain but these are nice and took under a hour to build most of it was deciding on my lengths and pivot point.



When I get some extra time I think I'll experiment with the lengths and pivot points. Did you think about making the pivot point adjustable ? Looks like it might be possible to have more than one pivot point which would allow a person to adjust them by just removing the bolt and changing holes.

What I had in mind was using mine when I'm out hunting for logs. I'd rather pick up a piece and load it in the truck and carry it home to cut it up and split.
I've got a friend who works for the city tree cutting crew. Sometimes I can get some free stuff already cut but some of it weighs a couple hundred pounds or so. They aren't gonna let me noodle those on the spot and what is left at the end of the day they carry it to a private city dump (yes dump) and the public cannot get in there. What a bummer.

Nosmo


----------



## motoman3b (Sep 16, 2010)

Nosmo said:


> When I get some extra time I think I'll experiment with the lengths and pivot points. Did you think about making the pivot point adjustable ? Looks like it might be possible to have more than one pivot point which would allow a person to adjust them by just removing the bolt and changing holes.
> 
> What I had in mind was using mine when I'm out hunting for logs. I'd rather pick up a piece and load it in the truck and carry it home to cut it up and split.
> I've got a friend who works for the city tree cutting crew. Sometimes I can get some free stuff already cut but some of it weighs a couple hundred pounds or so. They aren't gonna let me noodle those on the spot and what is left at the end of the day they carry it to a private city dump (yes dump) and the public cannot get in there. What a bummer.
> ...



Well what I made works well with 26" length and under logs (my logsplitter capacity) But yeah I see no reason you couldnt have multiple holes for changing the pivot point. One thing i did is tack the nut on the bolt so it cant work its way loose... you really wouldnt want that to come undone! I guess the other option if I had one laying around would of been a nylon lock nut. Good luck though if you build them you wont regret it!


----------



## Nosmo (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks again for the reply. I have plenty of the nylon locknuts so I'll use one on the bolt to keep it secured.

I plan on using mine on logs that will be loaded onto the truck (say maybe 4 feet long) . The diameter of these logs will vary that is why I was thinking about being able to have varible pivot points on the tongs.

I don't have any problem picking them up and getting them into the truck. I just need a faster method than using a screw eye. But I have never had a screw eye pull loose.

Here's a picture of one I brought home (elm).

Nosmo


----------



## HD-tech-NH (Sep 17, 2010)

nosmo how do you have that little crane mounted in the bed of your truck?


----------



## Nosmo (Sep 18, 2010)

*How is it mounted ?*

It is held down with 5 bolts (1/2"). Underneath the bed I put a 1/4" steel plate for reinforcement. Those bolts go through the bed and plate.

I've also used this crane to pickup and move large rocks which I had on pallets. One other project I had was to straighten up a leaning garage. 

It was leaning from side to side and also from end to end. I used the crane to pull it plumb.

Nosmo


----------



## Jed1124 (Sep 18, 2010)

Fiskars should be here next week for this stuff. Saw has 28 inch bar in the picture.


----------



## HD-tech-NH (Sep 18, 2010)

Nosmo said:


> It is held down with 5 bolts (1/2"). Underneath the bed I put a 1/4" steel plate for reinforcement. Those bolts go through the bed and plate.
> 
> I've also used this crane to pickup and move large rocks which I had on pallets. One other project I had was to straighten up a leaning garage.
> 
> ...



not attached to the frame at all? surprised it hasent ripped the bed.


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 18, 2010)

This isn't the biggest but it was a pretty big one.







I've also noticed that a lot of these "big round" pictures also include a Timberwolf splitter...just sayin' is all.....


----------



## DSS (Sep 18, 2010)

Buckethead said:


> This isn't the biggest but it was a pretty big one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that ash? It's a nice round whatever it is. How come you guys don't noodle? That's half the fun of cutting wood for me....


----------



## grandpatractor (Sep 18, 2010)

Not the biggest but it is how I split the big ones


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 19, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Not the biggest but it is how I split the big ones



Bout time ya showed up JD, that's the first pic I've seen of that thing working. I was all worked up to bring my splitter to the first GTG I went to, till I saw that in the weeds. I'll still hand a C-note to the first person that brings a block of wood my splitter can't handle though!


----------



## Nosmo (Sep 19, 2010)

HD-tech-NH said:


> not attached to the frame at all? surprised it hasent ripped the bed.



Sometimes I have the same thoughts. That plate under the bed is giving the mast and its base a broader surface area for support. It is really 2-pieces and they are 18" long.

I have thought about making a broader plate for the topside of the bed for the mast to be bolted through. But I never have picked up anything heaver than 200 to 300 hundred pounds.

This little crane is ideal for dragging in logs that I cannot back up close to. It has 50 feet of cable and I can add lengths of chain to that if necessary.

Nosmo


----------



## HD-tech-NH (Sep 19, 2010)

Nosmo said:


> Sometimes I have the same thoughts. That plate under the bed is giving the mast and its base a broader surface area for support. It is really 2-pieces and they are 18" long.
> 
> I have thought about making a broader plate for the topside of the bed for the mast to be bolted through. But I never have picked up anything heaver than 200 to 300 hundred pounds.
> 
> ...



I have the exact same crane in my f350, I bolted a 18x18x1/2" steel plate to the bed cross rails and the frame. I then tapped the steel plate so I can remove the mast when not in use. I just finished running 4awg to the rear of the truck so I have remote power to the warn 1700 winch that I bolted to the crane. I use a choker chain to do my lifting. cheep money if you wanted to get away from those eyelets.


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 19, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Is that ash? It's a nice round whatever it is. How come you guys don't noodle? That's half the fun of cutting wood for me....



I don't remember for sure but I think it was oak. With the big rounds that are actually round we lower the splitter to the ground and just roll it onto the beam. If we have those funky shaped maple rounds (we call them "cat toys") then we do noodle them in to quarters.


----------



## Nosmo (Sep 20, 2010)

HD-tech-NH said:


> I have the exact same crane in my f350, I bolted a 18x18x1/2" steel plate to the bed cross rails and the frame. I then tapped the steel plate so I can remove the mast when not in use. I just finished running 4awg to the rear of the truck so I have remote power to the warn 1700 winch that I bolted to the crane. I use a choker chain to do my lifting. cheep money if you wanted to get away from those eyelets.



I had another plate (1/2") I was going to use under the mast's plate but it has turned up missing. I have since changed the winch to one which is supposed to have 3000 lbs of pull. 

I keep the crane part of the device stored inside with only the mast still in the bed of the truck. I keep an empty vegetable can over the top of the mast.
When folks ask "what is that can on top of the mast for" ? I tell them - to keep the water out of the can. 

Nosmo


----------



## Marc (Sep 20, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Is that ash? It's a nice round whatever it is. How come you guys don't noodle? That's half the fun of cutting wood for me....



I only noodle crotches or big knots or stuff too hard to split. Splitting is faster, even on the real big rounds. Although when the occasion arises and I have some elm to cut, I will noodle those if they're big enough. Often times it's quicker to rip elm because it's so hard to split with a maul and wedges.


----------



## linebergert (Sep 21, 2010)

not the biggest but still had to use the crane 33" big end red oak


----------



## captjack (Sep 21, 2010)

This was not the biggest out of this last tree but it was big - the biggest was 36 inches wide - we all had our hands on it and forgot to take pictures -


----------



## Nosmo (Oct 12, 2010)

*Tongs*

It has been a while when I said I was going to make a pair of those tongs using angle iron. Yesterday I found the time and here is a picture of the results. I used the photo of motoman3B and give him credit for his idea.

The log in the photo is not one of the huge ones but it is just an example to show these tongs do work. I plan on using a shorter piece of chain than the one in the photo. There are 6-pivot points and if necessary others can easily be drilled. Those short pieces of angle iron do seem to dig into the wood well enough to prevent slipping. These are welded and just for security I added a bolt through them.

Thank you motoman3B for the idea and comments.

Nosmo


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Sep 13, 2011)

*My Sweetheart Lil Girl, And 38" Round of Lodgepole pine. 1 pic of the new splitter.*

View attachment 198928
View attachment 198929


----------



## CRThomas (Sep 13, 2011)

*Info on size*



Agrarian said:


> What splitter are you using that will process something that big!!?
> 
> How do you determine a chunk's weight? I'd like to do that with the rest of the big ones I'll be doing.


 I clean up after the tree trimmers so all I get is the big ones the one's they cane put on the trailer they sell. My tractor will p/u a little over 800 lb so I have had to go home and get my fork lift to pick them up and put the on the truck most of my wood 2 or 3 pieces will make a rank. I like the big pieces I do 1 rank a day total from start to finished wrapped and ready for market. Later


----------



## some zilch (Sep 15, 2011)

View attachment 199217


the "pusher" on the end of the ram is 10 inches tall.
it was too heavy for our little (but still fullsized) skid steer to pick up


----------



## gr8scott72 (Sep 15, 2011)

some zilch said:


> View attachment 199217
> 
> 
> the "pusher" on the end of the ram is 10 inches tall.
> it was too heavy for our little (but still fullsized) skid steer to pick up


 
What kind of skid steer?


----------



## Jaberwky (Nov 1, 2011)

*Really?*



Iska3 said:


> Those are some serious chunks of wood. Never see anything like that around here. Years a go my dad cut them biggins all down when he was a kid. Got'a give all of you a lot of credit. Yall came up with some good ideas on how to handle them


 
I'm in NW MN and all my wood comes from very local sources. I get a few logs each season that are in the 48" diameter range and they are a challenge to process.

I have all my wood delivered log length so I have it pretty easy. I also get to use my supplier's 35 ton splitter which has a hydraulic lift arm so I can put some serious rounds on the splitter. I can fit a length of about 40" and I know the largest was far bigger around than it was long. So big that the supplier had to use his grapple arm on the log truck to lift it on the splitter and hold it while I ran the splitter controls.


----------



## motoman3b (Feb 24, 2012)

Bringing this thread back from the grave.... Think this log is a new record for my splitter, its some wet cottonwood roughly 50" across range, the boom lifted this one up but the next log was a little bigger bent the upright portion of the arm pretty good... it was due for a rebuild anyways


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 24, 2012)

Moto looks like your crane has a bit of a list to it.


----------

